# suggest a good 24 inch lcd monitor!!



## techno0065 (Sep 24, 2010)

hey guys i need a new lcd monitor for my xbox elite..i am looking for screen size above 22 inch .24 inch will be good enough i think..i like the benq 24 inchers..i want to have your advise which will be best for my xbox..i will mostly use it for my xbox to play games and occasionally hook it up to my lappy to watch movies..please suggest me the best available in market these days..i am ready to spend rs20000 on it.till now i have decided benq e2420hd or g2420hd or new samsung px2370 which is led..please give your views and suggest me any other better one.


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Sep 24, 2010)

As far as I know the g 2420 hd amazing seen it loved it great VFM


----------



## techno0065 (Sep 24, 2010)

what about the benq v2420hd..it is led..is it better than the g 2420hd???

what about the benq v2420hd..it is led..is it better than the g 2420hd???have u done any gaming on this monitor and can u please tell me about its performance as i will mainly use it for my xbox..i am really confused between this and the led one..not sure about the benefits of led if there are any..please help me decide people..i wana buy 1 soooon!!


----------



## amd4life (Sep 25, 2010)

techno0065 said:


> what about the benq v2420hd..it is led..is it better than the g 2420hd???
> 
> what about the benq v2420hd..it is led..is it better than the g 2420hd???have u done any gaming on this monitor and can u please tell me about its performance as i will mainly use it for my xbox..i am really confused between this and the led one..not sure about the benefits of led if there are any..please help me decide people..i wana buy 1 soooon!!



there is not much difference between LCD&LED except for power consumption of LED being low&also contrast quality...you could go for LCD...


----------



## techno0065 (Sep 25, 2010)

now i am really confused between these 2 models to which i have narrowed down the benq g2420 hd and the samsung px2370...the samsung is a 23 inch and is led backlit lcd monitor while the benq is the normal ccfl lcd...price is not a concern for me as i am ready to buy the samsung one too even it is a bit expensive than the benq but i need the best one..i am not sure which will be better for me as i will mostly be gaming on the monitor by hooking up my xbox...guys plz help me decide or suggest qny other which u know will be good for my use which will be mostly xbox gaming.


----------



## techno0065 (Sep 25, 2010)

*samsung px2370 or benq g2420 hd?*

help me decide between these two monitors..samsung one is 23 inch led baclit while the benq is 24 inch lcd...i will mostly use it for playing games on my xbox and watching some movies..which one will be better or suggest some other good 24 incher..is the led backlit lcd better than normal lcd?i am going to buy one soon..so please reply guys


----------

